# The Best College Dorm Essentials For Every Student



## Triposis (8 mo ago)

Hi. Are these items still available for purchase?


----------



## Triposis1 (8 mo ago)

Hi! Awesome tips! Much appreciated from my side! I’m studying pharmacy at a university in the south of Iraq… I know how it sounds, lol, but it’s fun in fact… The university is a very good one, but anyways, I live in a dorm and miss home a bunch… Gonna definitely take some of your suggestions. Especially, I’m interested in the LectroFan, I’ve been searching for it everywhere. And I’ve fallen in love with the Adventurist Laptop Backpack. I used to have a similar one for many years and it was like my best friend. I know… the post is old, but hope these are still available. That’d be great! Thanks!


----------

